# Started Driscoll's "Straight Left..."



## lklawson (Sep 30, 2010)

Scanned in all 75 pages last night.  Starting work on images & text today over lunch.

Thanks again to Bruno for loaning me this book!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

